# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Mikrotik RouterOS

## Morg

Mikrotik RouterOS-ը հատուկ օպերացիոն համակարգ է` հիմնված linux միջուկի վրա: Նախատեսված է կառուցելու հզոր, բազմաֆունկցիոնալ երթուղղիչներ, ֆայրվոլներ, կամուրջներ, VPN- ցանցեր, wifi կամուրջներ և կայաններ, ծառայությունների որակի կառավարման հնարավորությամբ սովորական` x86 պրոցեսորային pc մեքենաների օգնությամբ, կամ սեփական ապարատային երթուղղիչի օգնությամբ` MikrotikRouterBoard  power Pc և Atheros  պրոցեսորների վրա: Ի տարբերություն բազմաթիվ բաց, ազատ պրոյեկտների` սա փակ համակարգ է, որը թույլ չի տալիս հավելյալ ծրագրային ապահովման տեղակայում:
Mikrotik-ի առավելությունը այն է, որ կարելի է փոքր գումարներ ծախսելու դեպքում  նախագծել մեծ հնարավորություններով, ընդարձակ, բավականին բարդ և պրոֆեսիոնալ ցանցեր: Համակարգի հետ աշխատելու մեծ հարմարավետությունը պայմանավորված է բազմաֆունկցիոնալ ինտերֆեյսի վահանակով (ստեղծված cisco-ի նման) և windows-ի համար նախատեսված գրաֆիկական կոմունիկացիայով (WinBox):
Mikrotik RouterOS-ը հանդիսանում է  երթուղղիչների լավագույն ծրագրային թողարկումներից մեկը (3-րդ կարգ PC-ի համար) և օգտագործվում է ամբողջ աշխարհում:

*Պաշտոնական ռեսուրսներ

*www.mikrotik.com
forum.mikrotik.com
www.wiki.mikrotik.com

----------

ARMbrain (03.05.2014), Աթեիստ (03.05.2014), Ափրիկյան (03.05.2014), Վահե-91 (03.05.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Նման կարգի համակարգերը մի շատ զգալի թերություն ունեն, երբ ցանցդ հասնում ա որոշակի ստուկտուրայի ու քեզ պետք ա լինում որևէ հավելյալ բան, մեկ էլ հոպ պիտի լիցենզիա առնես ու դու ստիպված ես առնելու, որտև արդեն իրանցից կախման մեջ ես:
Մի քանի օր առաջ սեմինարի էի ցանցային տեխնոլոգիաներով զբաղվող Allied Telesis ընկերությունն էին ներկայացնում, այ իրանց համակարգը, բավական ճկուն ա ու համատեղելի ա շատ համակարգերի հետ ու  հաճախորդին հստակ ներկայացվում ա, թե իրան ինչ ա սպասվում:

----------

Morg (03.05.2014)

----------


## Morg

Ուսումնասիրեցի Allied Telesis-ը: Ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով էլի հարմար տարբերակ է, բայց երբ համեմատում ես գնային պահը տարբերությունը հսկայական է: Քո ասած լիցենզիան ձեռք բերելու դեպքում էլ համենայն դեպս չի ծախսվի էնքան շատ, ինչքան որ քո ասած համակարգը ձեռք բերելու համար:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես հիմա սաղ կլիենտներիս ռաութերները սարքում եմ միկրոտիկ: Ահավոր լավն են, ու զարմանալիորեն էժան:
Մի քանի տարին մեկ կարող ա սնուցման բլոկի հորը խնդիր լինի, կամ վատ հոսանքների պատճառով կոնդերն ուռեն, բայց սիստեման անթերի ա:

----------

Morg (03.05.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

load balancing ունի՞ իսկ մի քանի wan պորտ լինու՞մ ա սարքել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> load balancing ունի՞ իսկ մի քանի wan պորտ լինու՞մ ա սարքել


Միակ բանը, որի պակասը զգում եմ, ներքին հիշողությունն ա, որ էնքան քիչ ա, որ լոգերը մեջը պահել չի լինում։
Դե իսկ եթե OS-ը դնես առանձին կոմպի վրա, դրա հարցն էլ ա լուծվում։

Ի դեպ, OS-ը քրեք արած ճարվում ա, առնելը պարտադիր չի։

Հնարավորությունները մոտավոր պատկեցնելու համար նայի վիդեոն։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Միակ բանը, որի պակասը զգում եմ, ներքին հիշողությունն ա, որ էնքան քիչ ա, որ լոգերը մեջը պահել չի լինում։
> Դե իսկ եթե OS-ը դնես առանձին կոմպի վրա, դրա հարցն էլ ա լուծվում։
> 
> Ի դեպ, OS-ը քրեք արած ճարվում ա, առնելը պարտադիր չի։
> 
> Հնարավորությունները մոտավոր պատկեցնելու համար նայի վիդեոն։


usb-ով Ֆլեշ միացրա,  թող մեջը քցի... ինչ որ տեղ գիտե՞ս, որ էժան գներով կարելի ա օրինակ RB951Ui-2HnD առնել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> usb-ով Ֆլեշ միացրա,  թող մեջը քցի... ինչ որ տեղ գիտե՞ս, որ էժան գներով կարելի ա օրինակ RB951Ui-2HnD առնել


 1. Ես հիմնականում RB750 եմ դնում, USB չունի
2. *Տոպազում* - 46.000 (Նույնի գիգանոցը *ուրիշ տեղ* - 52.000դր)

Հիմնական բերողները էս երկուսն են։

----------


## Artgeo

> 1. Ես հիմնականում RB750 եմ դնում, USB չունի
> 2. *Տոպազում* - 46.000 (Նույնի գիգանոցը *ուրիշ տեղ* - 52.000դր)
> 
> Հիմնական բերողները էս երկուսն են։


ամազոնում 24000 կարգիա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Միկրոտիկ RB1100 AHx2 - ի մեջ Bridge բաժնում L2 MTU - ն 1594 - ա, կա նույն ռաութերի մեջ մեկ այլ Bridge, իր L2 MTU - ն 65535 - ա: Ինչի՞ հետ է կապված այդ, որ ֆունկացիայի հետ կապ ունի: Նաև Միկրոտիկ RB 450G - ի մեջ էլ է նույնը, տարբերություն չկա, ոչ էլ կապ ունի ռաութերի ծրագրի վերսիան դա էլ եմ փորձել:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Միկրոտիկ RB1100 AHx2 - ի մեջ Bridge բաժնում L2 MTU - ն 1594 - ա, կա նույն ռաութերի մեջ մեկ այլ Bridge, իր L2 MTU - ն 65535 - ա: Ինչի՞ հետ է կապված այդ, որ ֆունկացիայի հետ կապ ունի: Նաև Միկրոտիկ RB 450G - ի մեջ էլ է նույնը, տարբերություն չկա, ոչ էլ կապ ունի ռաութերի ծրագրի վերսիան դա էլ եմ փորձել:


http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual...n_RouterBoards

----------

